# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  علت تغییر رنگ پوست در نوزادان و بزرگسالان

## salamatpedia

لکه های پوستی عارضه اى بسیار رایج هستند و دلایل مختلفی براى بروز آنها وجود دارد. این لکه ها مى تواند به دلیل ماه گرفتگى مادرزادى، اختلالات رنگدانه های پوستی، راش ها و عفونت ها به وجود آیند. در برخى از موارد، این لکه هاى پوستى ضررى ندارند و آسیبى به فرد وارد نمى کنند، ولى در برخى از موارد فرد به مراقبت هاى پزشکى احتیاج دارد.پوست حاوی ملانین است. ملانین رنگدانه ای است که به پوست رنگ خاصی می دهد. اگر پوست حاوى ملانین بیشترى باشد، رنگ پوست تیره تر خواهد بود و در صورتى که ملانین کم باشد، رنگ پوست روشن تر خواهد بود. همچنین رنگ مو و چشم به ملانین بستگى دارد.لکه هاى پوستى معمولا راحت به چشم مى آیند، چرا که رنگ آنها با رنگ طبیعى پوست بدن فرد تفاوت زیادى دارد. این لکه ها ممکن است روشن تر و یا تیره تر از رنگ پوست فرد باشند و یا حتى رنگ متفاوتی مانند قرمز، خاکستری و یا آبی داشته باشند.این که فرد بفهمد دلیل بروز این لکه هاى پوستى چیست از اهمیت بسیارى برخوردار است، چرا که بر اساس آن مى تواند ضرورت درمان را تشخیص دهد. علل مختلفی سبب بروز لکه های پوستى از جمله لک صورت می شوند.

*علت تغییر رنگ پوست در نوزادان و بزرگسالان*

لکه هاى پوستى به دلائل مختلفى بروز پیدا مى کنند، از جمله:

ماه گرفتگى مادرزادى

اختلالات رنگدانه های پوستی

راش هاى پوستى

عفونت های پوستی

سرطان های پوستی

برخى شرایط پزشکی



دکتر معصومه مجیدزاده
تزریق ژل | جوانسازی پوست | لیزر موهای زائد

----------

